# Thanksgiving preparations....



## jujube (Nov 26, 2014)

... are done.  Everything mixed, chopped, melted, stirred, grated and prepared and ready to go into the oven tomorrow.  Devilled eggs have been properly devilled.  Sweet potato casserole is properly sweet.  Dressing is...uh...dressed.  

Of course, the Spousal Equivalent woke up this morning with a cold and IT'S.THE.WORST.COLD.IN.THE.WORLD...MAYBE.THE.UNIVERSE.  Apparently, nobody has ever had a worse cold.   In the last month, I had a stomach virus, followed by a cold, followed by bronchitis but the world did not come to a thundering halt. The meals were still cooked, the laundry was done, the house was cleaned and, hell, I even drove two 8-hour car trips. 

The world has now come to a thundering halt.  I just thought you might want to be notified if the sun doesn't rise tomorrow; you'll know why: HE.DOESN'T.FEEL.GOOD.   

Men...... I'm petitioning NASA to send them all back to Mars.  (I'd apologize to you guys out there who aren't big babies when you're sick, but I haven't come across any yet.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, at least you're ahead of the game and have all your preparations taken care of Jujube.  Hope your better half recovers soon.


----------



## charlotta (Nov 27, 2014)

All the grandchildren and children have gone to the farm.  We are going to my sister's and bringing our specialty dish about 5.  My house is a
wreck, with toys everywhere.  I can rake out when they leave Sunday.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 27, 2014)

jujube, hope your day turned out better than it started!


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2014)

shedevil7953 said:


> jujube, hope your day turned out better than it started!



It turned out well.  He's still alive but still annoying.  This, too, shall pass (the annoying part, not the alive part - lol)


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 28, 2014)

jujube,,you should meet my husband. If he complains I had better get him to the Dr. quick. When we (the Dr. and I) were trying to figure out what was causing his passing out spells, the Dr. ask him" How come your wife and I are very worried about you but when I ask you how you are you say I am fine." When we were on our way home from "Open Heart Surgery" (his) he insisted I stop at a yard sale. He will occasionally say "I am down in the back". But has to be to the place he can hardly walk. If I wait on him when he is sick, he will say I could have done that myself. He says "It is all mind over matter, and if he don't mind it doesn't matter." And "Complaining has never helped anybody feel better!"


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2014)

My beloved dad was like that.  He spent his last ten years with a heart that technically was unable to keep him alive, but it scarcely slowed him down.  He never had a complaint, even when he was so exhausted he could hardly put one foot in front of the other.   You never saw a more cheerful man in the world.

His last three days were spent in the hospital on a ventilator and he was still joking around with the nurses and writing jokes on his slate.  

At his memorial service, I started talking to a young man and asked him how he knew Pop.  He said that he was his inhalation technician at the hospital.  I asked him if it was his habit to come to patients' funerals and he said no, it was just that in the three days he knew Pop, he felt like he had known him forever and that they had several meaningful "conversations".   He said Pop said more by listening than most people did by talking.  

I really miss my dad.  He was one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Just plain me (Dec 1, 2014)

jujube I know how you feel about missing your Dad. It has been 49 years and I can still see Dad's face! He was my hero!


----------

